# Sterling Kohler Vikrell Bathtub



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Vike,
I have used the sterling vikrell tubs on some jobs. They worked out well, seemed to be well made, and went in easy. I used the ones with the wall surounds. If you are going to tile, check their website. I would imagine they have two different tubs for tile or the wall system. I don't remember what the instructions say, but we did set ours in a bed of mortar just to keep them from creaking. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Vikeologist (Aug 2, 2006)

how did you do this? my osb floor is about a 1/2 inch lower along the back wall of the tub, than the front...how do I level that so all the support feet on the bottom of the tub are in contact with the osb?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Vike,
I usually mix up an 80# bag of mortar and spread it around where the tub would contact the floor in a perfect world. In you case, just make sure you have about an inch thick of mortar where the floor is low. You still want it to go under the whole tub base where the grid pattern is. Mix it up on the thicker side. Set the tub in it and gently wiggle it into place, checking for level as you go. Once it is level, fasten the clips on and let it alone for the mortar to harden up. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Vikeologist (Aug 2, 2006)

ok what kind of mortar? Will the quickcrete stuff work? How long does it take to set up before I can put the wall surrounds up?

should I put plastic down on the OSB before puting the mortar down, and should I put plastic over the mortar so the tub is easier to remove if I should ever have to?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Vike,
You can use the mortar mix that comes in the bags from quickcrete. Make sure it is just mortar mix and has no stones in it. You're not mixing this up soupy at all. Use just enough water to blend the material together. Should be on the stiff side. If you want to put a piece of plastic down to protect the osb, I don't see where that would hurt anything. I would use any between the tub and the mortar though. You want the mortar to shape itself to the bottom of the tub. I wouldn't worry about removing the tub later. It'll come out like they all do, in pieces. I would let it sit overnight before stepping in it to fit the wall sections. Just take your time and make sure you get it level in both directions. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## thebigsee (Jul 27, 2009)

I just installed a Sterling Vikrell shower enclosure (the Ensemble Curve model) and it's probably similar to the tub install. I have been very pleased with the Sterling unit and although it took about 3 deliveries to get a non-cracked wall unit (seems to be a common issue with Sterling - the packaging is really flimsy), it finally installed quickly and has performed beautifully. 

I did a LOT of research and as far as prefabricated tubs/showers go, Sterling appears to be the best and most respected. They really are well-engineered, and seem to be extremely tough -- the cracked units were always damaged slightly in the corner areas, but you could tell that was from mishandling. Once installed, they are really tough and can take a beating. Just a good cost/quality balance to them. I am replacing my tub right now and I'll be putting in a Sterling Performa unit with no reservations.

Putting the unit in mortar is absolutely essential for total peace of mind. I think the tubs and shower bases would probably work well for years without it, but doing it in mortar adds about $10 to the cost and about an hour to the install -- it's time and money well spent. My shower feels like cast iron at the base and I am very pleased that I did it. 

I installed mine with a plastic sheet on the floor (to keep the floor from sucking out the moisture and weakening the mortar base), then mortar, then a thin layer of plastic on top (like kitchen garbage bag thin -- I wanted it to squish into it, but not be stuck if I had to pull it out during install, before the mortar set up), then the anti-squeak fabric they give you. The tough part was getting it in and getting the base level -- that was a race against the clock as the mortar was setting up and I had some leveling problems and had to pull out the base and throw in more mortar.

Anyways -- use the Sterling unit with confidence, just make sure you get one that isn't cracked on delivery.


----------



## BH11378 (Jan 20, 2011)

we have that tub and surround also. unfortunately when it was installed in 2007 there was no mortar bed or pad provided to put under it. needless to say, it squeaks like a dying mouse !! Is there anything we can do about that now or are re relegated to hearing that forever? Thanks


----------



## thebigsee (Jul 27, 2009)

BH11378 said:


> we have that tub and surround also. unfortunately when it was installed in 2007 there was no mortar bed or pad provided to put under it. needless to say, it squeaks like a dying mouse !! Is there anything we can do about that now or are re relegated to hearing that forever? Thanks


Based on my experience and all the research I did, I doubt it. Some people try to squirt expanding foam underneath, with mixed/temporary results. If it's REALLY annoying, I suppose you could disassemble the surround and tub and address the problem -- no small job, but not as daunting as it sounds. I feel for you!


----------

